# Rocky Mountain Goat Pics from Oregon



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

2 young billys gave my father and I a show at 10 yards when I went scouting for my goat hunt this fall. Wanted to share some pics I was able to take.
Thanks
Bob


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Some close ups.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Those are great pics. That will be an awesome hunt! I'm more than a little jealous.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy Moly, great photos. Thanks for posting.

.


----------



## xbow (Dec 8, 2012)

wow great pictures they don't look small to me but I don't know much about goats I have a hunt here in Utah starting sept 21 check out my pictures look up Willard late hunt.


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing. That is one of my dream hunts.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Those are amazing pictures - thanks for sharing! Good luck on the goat hunt this fall!!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

good luck on the goat hunt! great pics


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Glad you guys like the pics.
Thanks


----------

